# Persistent child door locks (rear doors) [add to TOC]



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Persistent child locks!*

I believe the previous owners of my recently acquired Phaeton had kids. For some reason beyond my understanding, they did not rely on the child safety lock function on the Phaeton driver's door switch panel. There are those two buttons which you can use to activate the child locks in either rear door. Mine are constantly activated. As are the child lock indicators in the pictogram in the dash. My problem is, that I cannot switch of the child locks by hitting the buttons as they are supposed to work. I am pretty sure the child locks have been permanently activated by coding the KESSY. (in theory, it could be an electrical gremlin in both of those switches but I seriously doubt that - especially since all the other controls work)
It is just that I have found no information on how the coding can be done (in this case: deactivated). I did not find anything from the label files which come with a recent VAG COM release, nor does the VW ELSA say anything about this.
Anyone with ideas? I do have kids but still find the child locks annonying as the kids are pretty well strapped up in their junior Recaros...


----------



## 7kidchaos (Oct 31, 2007)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (jkuisma)*

Both my rear doors on my 2006 Phaeton now have child lock protection ON. 
How do I turn it off?


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (7kidchaos)*

You are supposed to be able to turn them off just by pressing the small buttons with the child lock symbols on them. The buttons are located in driver's door, between front and rear window switches. But, for some reason, the buttons don't do anything in my car. If it's the same in your car, we're on a same boat you and me.


----------



## Prince Ludwig (Mar 24, 2007)

I can't remember whether they're just for locking the door when there's no power, but on the edge of the doors there are little rubber plugs with a lock cylinder underneath them - perhaps worth having a look at them?
Harry


----------



## mhoepfin (Dec 20, 2007)

It's a long shot, but maybe a reset of the Infotainment system may help?


----------



## cai (Mar 22, 2009)

*Re: (Prince Ludwig)*

According to the manual, these cylinder locks, on the door frames, are for locking the car when there is no power. What I did not read was how to unlock the car, after one locks it in this manner, if the power is still off. Isn't the locking in the Phaeton done electronically? So, if one locks it mechanically, how does one mechanically unlock it if there is no power? That is unless the drivers door can be unlocked mechanically with the key.


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (cai)*

There is a lock cylinder in the driver's door which operates with the key. It can be used also in case the keyfob remote has run out of batteries. If you open the door with key you should insert the key into ignition lock within 10 seconds or so or the burglar alarm will start screaming.
I might try resetting the infotainment, thanks for the tip. Interestingly, there are no other electric gremlins whatsoever... 
Jouko


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (jkuisma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jkuisma* »_...There are those two buttons which you can use to activate the child locks in either rear door. Mine are constantly activated....
I cannot switch off the child locks by hitting the buttons as they are supposed to work.


Hello Jouko:
I am not aware of any coding possibility that "permanently" enables the child door locks.
I think you are going to need a diagnostic scan tool to solve this problem. The first thing you should do is open controller 46 (Central Control for Comfort System) and look at Measured Value Block (MVB) 004. There you will find the status of the buttons on the driver door, and also the status of the child locks on the rear doors.
Press the buttons on the driver door and see if you get a corresponding change in the status displayed in the MVBs. If not, then you will need to start troubleshooting.
You might also want to enter the code of 00 (zero-zero) in adaptation channel 0 of controller 46, then save it. This resets the controller. It is possible that the controller is a bit confused - sometimes this happens. But this is the first I have ever heard of child door locks that cannot be turned off.
As a very last chance effort - after you have done all of the above - go have a look at adaptation channel 27 of controller 46. That is the only adaptation channel that I do not have full documentation for. It lists three possibilities: 0 = disabled 1 = enabled (default) 2 = auto-lock 3 = auto-lock.
There is a very slim chance that that particular adaptation channel might have something to do with child door locks. But, that is a "shot in the dark". If you get no relief after trying different values in that channel, be sure to return it to whatever value it was at before you started fooling around with it. If that does solve your problem, be sure to come back and tell us what your original (always child-locked) value in that channel was, and what you changed it to to solve the problem.
Regards,
Michael


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael! Will try what you suggest when I have the time during the holidays. Too many Christmas preparations going on to allow me any quality time in the garage








Jouko


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (jkuisma)*

Jouko:
Don't bother changing the code on adaptation channel 27. I found out today that channel 27 is used to enable or disable the microswitch behind the trunk lid logo. So, that won't have anything to do with child door locks.
I spoke with a "forum friend" who is *VERY *knowledgeable about Phaeton controller electronics _(I'll let you read between the lines there, but suffice to say there is *no * person on this planet more knowledgeable about Phaeton electronics and coding than this particular forum friend...),_ and he told me that there is no provision at all for permanently enabling or disabling child door locks by way of software or controller coding.
So, I suggest you try troubleshooting in this order:
*1)* Function-check the pushbuttons using the diagnostic scan tool and observation of MVB 004 (be aware that there are four values in each MVB).
*2)* If the buttons function-check OK, try resetting the controller with the 00 (zero-zero) in adaptation channel zero.
*3)* If that does not work, ask your VW technician to reprogram controller 46 using the "Guided Functions" feature on the VAS diagnostic scan tool.
Hope this helps,
Michael


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (PanEuropean)*

Ha, got some time to play with Vag-Com. Unfortunately my quick check revealed that the controller does not recognize pushing the buttons. It says that child locks are on (and the buttons are lit yellow too) and does not reach to button press (looking at the measurement block 04). Resetting the controller did not change this, the locks are still on. Wonder if it could be a conductor fault in the switch/pcb or something else? Will take the switch assembly apart unless you have other ideas. Thanks very much so far!
Jouko


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (jkuisma)*

Hello Jouko:
Do all the other functions of the driver door switch panel work? By this I mean the four window controls, the window lockout button, and the trunk and fuel cap button?
Michael


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (PanEuropean)*

Yes, everything else works just fine - even the yellow lights on the child lock buttons are lit! No other issues with the electronics whatsoever. The control unit had no fault codes.
Jouko


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (jkuisma)*

That is interesting (and perplexing). I wonder if it could be something as simple as a person having spilled coffee (or some other fluid) into the switches that control the child door locks at some time in the past, thus preventing the switches from working.
I am quite mystified, and don't really know what to suggest. I suppose that if it were my own car, the next thing I would do would be to remove the switch assembly from the door and visually inspect it, and in the process, remove and re-seat the electrical connector to the switch assembly.
I've attached pages from the wiring diagram that illustrates the driver door switch and also the motors for the child door locks. Because of the large size of the PDF, I have had to split it into two files (pages 1 to 5, and pages 6 to 10). The complete wiring diagram is larger than that, but there is no child door lock related information past page 10.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (PanEuropean)*

Here are pages 6 through 10 of the wiring diagram.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (PanEuropean)*

Attached is an instruction sheet that explains how to remove the driver door inside panel, which you must do to gain access to the switch assembly. This is not an especially difficult job, but it is a bit of what you could call a 'nuisance' job. 
Please review the post below for some "Lessons from the School of Hard Knocks" before beginning the inside door panel removal:
Door Handles - How to troubleshoot and replace exterior handles 
The illustrations show a rear door panel being removed, however, the concepts are the same for the driver door panel. It is essential that the vehicle be at room temperature (20°C) before you begin work, otherwise, cold parts will crack.
Michael


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: Persistent child locks! (PanEuropean)*

Thanks again Michael! Looking at the wiring diagram, the fault could be - and kind of has to be - in a single wire contact as the both child lock buttons are wired to the controller via a single wire and the momentary buttons have resistors in them. 
I just hope I don't find an otherwise damaged wiring loom when I open the door panel... Will let the car interior parts warm up properly and have also been looking into purchasing the special VAG tool for the door panels but almost $100 for one feels pretty steep for me - will use something else and prepare to replace fasteners... 
But first, let's relax for Christmas! I must say that during my so far short ownership of the Phaeton, this forum has now become one of the most useful places on the web! But will try to stay away a few days now...
Jouko


----------



## Aren Jay (Jun 9, 2009)

Just a thought but most cars have a little switch (physical switch) on the rear doors. 
Funny story: I was at a car show several years ago. I went early that year on a thursday afternoon. Had the place to myself practically. I was looking for a car with a good rear seat at the time and so I was getting in and out of cars, back seats to try them out. Anyhow the third car I see is a Ford station wagon. I thought back to my years driving my Chrysler wagon fondly and prompty hopped in the car. Backseat drivers side. Nice comfy supportive good legroom then I found out the door was locked, child proof locks where on. No problem I'll slide over nice and roomy seat go out the passenger door, only that is locked too. Try the window then the door handle, no power for the power windows. I'm too big to climb into the front seat so I reach forward but can't get the door handle but I can reach the door panel, only no power because the battery was disconnected. So there is me, sitting on a quiet day in the backseat of the not so popular Ford wagon. No salesman except one who saw me waving at him and promply moved out of sight to ignore me. I sat there for 15 minutes until finally another wagon enthusiast came over and hopped in the front seat, then I kindly asked him if he would let me out. I spend the rest of the car show checking the child locks on ever car I got into.
Perchance your child locks are physically on?



_Modified by Aren Jay at 12:12 AM 12-24-2009_


----------



## jkuisma (Nov 23, 2009)

*Re: (Aren Jay)*

Haha, your story sounds familiar, Aren! I have in fact been sitting in the back seat of my Phaeton, in front of our house, alone. Can't remember what I was doing there but the did close the doors... Getting out without outside help ment crawling to reach the driver's door window switches: rear window down, then opened the door using the outside handle. Not very practical, hehe!
In fact there are no manual child locks in the Phaeton: Each door in the car can be manually locked (there is a small keyhole for that purpose near the door latch) but that's it. The rest is electric. First car of this kind I've seen.
Jouko


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (Aren Jay)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Aren Jay* »_Just a thought but most cars have a little switch (physical switch) on the rear doors.

Not the Phaeton, the whole child door locking process is electrical.
Michael


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Rear door locks fault*

I wonder if someone can help.
A few days ago my Phaeton's driver side rear door would not open. I have a 2004 3.2 petrol engine. I took the car to my dealer at Woking Colborne, the service manager saw the problem and took it into the workshop for the technician to check. Surprise, Surprise!! The door opened perfectly. No problem. As the service manager was convinced he had seen the problem, he advised me to wait until it occured again when it would be easier to diagnose. He suspected an intermitant fault.
Today, both rear door locks have failed and I cannot open any of the doors. I have not yet taken the car to the dealership - perhaps tomorrow. Anybody can offer helpful advice?


----------



## leedsphaeton (May 27, 2008)

*Re: Rear door locks fault (deepak.tripathi)*

I had the same issue with mine, in the first year of ownership. However it was only the rear left door that wouldnt open. I put the issue down to it being winter, and lack of use of the car. But the problem did go away after a few weeks of refusing to open sometimes.


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Rear door locks fault (leedsphaeton)*

Thank you, Masood.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear door locks fault (deepak.tripathi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deepak.tripathi* »_Today, both rear door locks have failed and I cannot open any of the doors. 

Hi Deepak:
Uh, before you take the car to the dealer, double-check to make sure that the "child door lock" feature has not been activated. These are the buttons on the driver door control panel that disable the interior handles on the rear doors (to prevent little kids from falling out). 
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear door locks fault (deepak.tripathi)*

Here's a picture of the child door lock buttons:


----------



## deepak.tripathi (Apr 14, 2006)

*Re: Rear door locks fault (PanEuropean)*

Thanks Michael for your guidance. That was it! All okay.


----------



## ruddyone (Feb 9, 2009)

*Re: Rear door locks fault (PanEuropean)*

Michael -
What is the pattern that is on the wood trim there?
Best Regards,
Nate


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: Rear door locks fault (ruddyone)*

Hi Nate:
Uh, offhand, I don't know for sure. There is a post in the TOC that describes the various wood inlays, but I have to re-host the photos, and that won't get done this week (I just got back from CH yesterday, and I have a mad week at work ahead of me).
I'll try to get the photos at the Wood Inlays from VW Individual  re-hosted ASAP - hopefully before month-end - and then we will both know.








Michael


----------

